# Problemas  Muy molestos con Instalacion del Delphi 7



## Nepper (Oct 12, 2010)

Buenas... la verdad que no quería molestarlos con esto, pero ya me colmó la pacieccia!!!
No puedo hacer andar el Delphi 7 en una PC.

Esta PC destino, me la armé con peazos de donaciones, tiene un procesador AMD 64 athlonx2, una placa ge force 7300, 1GB de ram... etc... anda bien...

A esta PC decidí NO conectarla a INTERNET, para eso tengo alado la nootebook, y le paso ls cosas con el pen-drive.

Ya, de 0. luego de instalarle el windows, le instalé el Delphi 7.
Para mi sorpresa, me arrojó errores en la instalación. Estos errores son:

Para el primer caso:
No me inicia el autorrunig. Pero no es porque está deshabilitado... Me meto al CD, hago clik en Setup.exe y me aparece una ventana CMD que dura nada, y luego... NADA...
Despues de ejecutar infinitas veces el SETUP, viendo parpadear la ventana CMD, llegué a leer que dice:

"Programa extenso para colocarlo en memoria"
(En la nootebok, me aparece una ventana de presentación con todas las opciones par instalar los distintos componentes)

Luego, revisando el CD, encontré el archivo:
X:\Install\Borland Delphi 7.msi

Al ejecutarlo, me aparece la instalaciòn como uno lo espera...
Todo bien hasta que llega casi al final...

En una parte, dice
_Status: Registrering type libraries_
Me arroja otra ventana con el error:

_Error 1911. Could not registrer type library for file c:\windows\System32\########. Contact your support personnel_
[Abort] [Retry] [Ignore]

Este mismo mensaje se repite para los archivos donde coloqué #######
CFX32.OCX
midas.dll
stdvcl40.dll
stdvcl32.dll
vcf123.ocx (creo que este me equivoque al copiarlo, ni tira pa volver atras)
vcfI32.ocx
VSPELL32.OCX


Al ignorarlos todos, la instalación continua. Cuando llega el momento de ejecutar Delphi, me aparece un error:

_La aplicación o DLL C:\Windows\system32\qtintf70.dll no es una imagen válida de Windows. Compruebe esto contra su disquete de instalación._

Pero aquí no termina.
Cuando voy a ejecutar Delphi, me arroja

_La aplicación o DLL C:\Windows\system32\rtl70.bpl no es una imagen  válida de Windows. Compruebe esto contra su disquete de instalación._

Notar que ahora el archivo cambia...

Para corregir esto, instale el service pack 1, luego el 2, luego el 3, instale correctores de rigistro, instalé las plataformas java mas modernas...
Tambien vi en internet, la opción de "Ejecutar" con las funciones

regsvr32 c:windows\system32\cfx32.ocx
Y otro comento de hacerle un
regtlib c:windows\system32\cfx32.ocx
Donde este segundo me responde
_LoadTypeLib of c:windows\system32\cfx32.ocx failed : 80029C4A_

La verdad que estube 2 días tratando de hacer andar este delphi y no hay caso, sin duda, en mi nootebook anda perfecto...

Pregunto acá porque es el único foro al que estoy anotado... no es lo mio registrarme en millones de foros solo por una consulta... 

Espero que puedan ayudarme... cualquier pregunta estoy a su disposición...


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

Instala el último Delphi 2010 o mejor aún el Visual Studio Express (Gratuito)

http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/

Saludo.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 15, 2010)

ahora mismo!!!
despues te cuento...


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

Si quieres ver el inicio de como se maneja el entorno, mira este manual.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html

Saludo.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 16, 2010)

Muchas grácias!
El visual estudio me andubo de maravilla!


----------

